# New Deep Concealed Carry consideration



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I was thinking about upgrading my CCW weapon/s from 9mm to 45 ACP. I just like it better. Then I got to thinking, why not go whole hog (pun intended). I was thinking about what was in the safes and might be a good handgun for either IWB or Ankle carry choices. I decided on something with a big boom, but I'm concerned it might print a little. I'm also concerned over the intimidation factor. Would it scare the bad guy, or should I stick with my Shield 9mm and my LCPII .380? Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd suggest in waistband, front carry.
Intimidate the boys
Attract the ladies :smt033


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If anyone questions you, tell them it is a prosthetic HOG LEG.:smt071

GW


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

"Howdy Ma'am. Wanna know why they call me Big Bore Super Blackhawk?"


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"This is a hold-up!"
"Sonny, do you call that thing a gun?"
"Yeah, old man. Why?"
"It isn't what I call a gun. _This_ is what I call a gun."
(A scream and running footsteps, fading into the distance...)

It'll sure 'nuff beat a Taurus Spectrum.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve, what if I tone it down by exchanging those black Pachmayr grips for some pink muddy girl camo polymer grips.

Also, I gave my daughter my treasured Makarov to use. She liked it so much. Now I have to try and find another in mint condition. Oh well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 1973 (or was it '74?). Tried the Packmayr grips on it but went back to the stock wood grips. I sold it in 1984 for a Redhawk with the 7 1/2" barrel, then sold that one for the 5 1/2" barreled Redhawk, which I still have.

The Super Blackhawk was and is just a flat beautiful revolver. I was handloading back then and found the 225 grain Speer JHP (the nose was all exposed lead) over 23 grains of Hercules 2400 to be a very strong load and accurate in this gun. As I recall, the Speer loading manual listed this load at 1600 fps out of the Super Blackhawk.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

SouthernBoy said:


> The Super Blackhawk was and is just a flat beautiful revolver. I was handloading back then and found the 225 grain Speer JHP (the nose was all exposed lead) over 23 grains of Hercules 2400 to be a very strong load and accurate in this gun. As I recall, the Speer loading manual listed this load at 1600 fps out of the Super Blackhawk.


Personally, I really like that Pachmayr grip a lot. I use Pachmayr on many of my handguns as well as my AR rifles. My Super Blackhawk (pictured) is a bicentennial model I purchased in 1976. It has a lot of rounds through it including deer and hog. I don't handload for it anymore but did for many years. I like your choice but prefer H110. My load for hunting was a 240 grain jacketed flat point with 24 grains of H110. I got a little over 1500 fps chronographed, slightly less than the manual claimed but very accurate for me. However, that's a jarring powerful load. For my S&W Model 29 6.5 barrel, I toned it down to 21.5 grains of H110 with that bullet.

For either gun, I sometimes shot a hard cast 180 grain bullet with 22 grains of H110. Great load for lighter game with a velocity of around 1800 fps from the Blackhawk. I don't know for the M29, It was also very loud, but not quite the jarring recoil as that heavier bullet. The mold is a cheap Herters brand with Lee handles, no longer in production by many years.

I used to buy a lot of stuff from Herter's catalog back in the day. When I was doing post grad work at the University of Minnesota, I even got to shop in their retail store. I remember buying a set of .358 dies on close-out for only $5, intending to buy a Browning 358 Lever gun, but never did. I wish I had. What a wonderful gun that would have been. It was a lever action but had a box magazine so you could use pointed bullets. I figured a carbine in 358 Winchester would make a great brush gun. It's just a necked up 308 with similar ballistics to 35 Whelen which is a necked up 30-06.

Rambling


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...I used to buy a lot of stuff from Herter's catalog back in the day...


Me, too.

I even bought one of their ready-made stocks for my lovely old Krag.
(But, man, I shouldn't've sporterized it. It was really, really nice, and its blue was in very good condition. I was a very stupid 'teen.)


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Me, too.
> 
> I even bought one of their ready-made stocks for my lovely old Krag.
> (But, man, I shouldn't've sporterized it. It was really, really nice, and its blue was in very good condition. I was a very stupid 'teen.)


That gun has a lot of memories for me. The Krag-Jørgensen 30-40 was a favorite for my grandfather, father and several uncles in Utah. I got my first deer with one, and if I remember right, my first elk in Utah while visiting an uncle. It was the first smokeless powder rifle adopted by the US Military and called the Springfield Model 1892 - Model 1899. It was quickly supplanted by the Springfield 03 because of the slow 5 round magazine feeding on the Krag. I actually enjoy that side-door magazine.

Though not as powerful as the 30-06, it was plenty for rocky mountain elk and deer. It's fun, but then you already know all this.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Craigh said:


> Personally, I really like that Pachmayr grip a lot. I use Pachmayr on many of my handguns as well as my AR rifles. My Super Blackhawk (pictured) is a bicentennial model I purchased in 1976. It has a lot of rounds through it including deer and hog. I don't handload for it anymore but did for many years. I like your choice but prefer H110. My load for hunting was a 240 grain jacketed flat point with 24 grains of H110. I got a little over 1500 fps chronographed, slightly less than the manual claimed but very accurate for me. However, that's a jarring powerful load. For my S&W Model 29 6.5 barrel, I toned it down to 21.5 grains of H110 with that bullet.
> 
> For either gun, I sometimes shot a hard cast 180 grain bullet with 22 grains of H110. Great load for lighter game with a velocity of around 1800 fps from the Blackhawk. I don't know for the M29, It was also very loud, but not quite the jarring recoil as that heavier bullet. The mold is a cheap Herters brand with Lee handles, no longer in production by many years.
> 
> ...


I did put, and still have, Pachmayr grips on my Ruger Security Six (1976 model) and my Redhawk .44 Magnum 5 1/2". The stock grips on those two guns, while very nice looking, just did not do the job for me. But with my Super Blackhawk, I liked the stock walnut grips. I shot it well, too. Well enough to hit a metallic silhouette of a ram at 200 meters (656 feet) with stock sights from a rest.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Craigh said:


> ...The Krag-Jørgensen 30-40...I got my first deer with one...


Me, too.

Whoops...no...that's wrong.
I got my first deer with an antique muzzleloader.
I got my _second_ deer with the Krag.


----------

